# ovulating after a failed ICSI



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi girls 

Please could you let me know if you still ovulate as normal after a failed ICSI cycle? 

Thanks

xx


----------



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Parny

I'm not entirley sure but I was told after my failed IVF that my body would return to normal within 2 weeks so I'm hoping thats the case but looking out for any odd changes.  AF came along 11 days after my ET was cancelled.

I'm really sorry your cycle failed.  It's a horrible feeling.  I wish you all the luck in the world

Ange


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I did and get a BFP on my 3rd month after tx... unfortunately it is ectopic but it means the ovaries are fully functioning..

xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks girls - Yes I have been having ovulation pains so i guess all is working. 

xx


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Please tell me what ovulation pain feels like. I hope it will help me to aim better next time. Hope you all get health BFP'S 2013


----------

